# MODELTECHS WORKBENCH!



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Well homies, i pulled out a couple unfinished inprogress builds and intend to get them finished!! first up is my 32 that i chopped and lowered and i need help deciding on the 2 engine choices i have let me know what you think?? i also pulled out the 55 nomad that needs foiled and cleared as well as the interior finshed up, but i cant decide on a powerplant for this one as well!! any suggestions would be appreciated!!




Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

the 1st motor in the 32.................. keep it! :biggrin: 

and put the 2nd motor (from the 57chevy kit) in the 55  

some nice builds bro!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I say second engine for the Ford if you have something else for the Chevy, if not then put the second one in the Chevy and the first one in the Ford. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i think the second one in the ford, and either the first one in the chevy, or the nomad engine...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 28 2008, 12:50 PM~11995942
> *i think the second one in the ford, and either the first one in the chevy, or the nomad engine...
> *


X2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie you got some clean projects going on in here


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 28 2008, 09:52 PM~12001819
> *Damn homie you got some clean projects going on in here
> *


X2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks homies i appreciate it!! doesnt look like much has been done but, my build time has been short lately, i got the seams where i chopped the top resanded and will reprime probably today!! i also got the interior tub cut and fitting right!!! the reason for this is when i dropped the body around the frame that much of the interior now becomes to tall, the body normally would sit on top of the frame rails!! found a set of headers that will work but, need to shorten the header tubes and add a collector on the end!! still tryin to figure out colors yet!! 








Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey homies!! a few other projects on the bench as well:





64 Ford Fairlane 500 XL (mild cutom):




























34 ford altered:




































66 ford fairlane cobra:





































































63 nova speedster:



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 i cant wait to see that 34 rail :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn bro! i see at least 3 cars the TRaK brothers would enjoy :biggrin: 

keep up the great work!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 2 2008, 12:47 PM~12039162
> *damn bro! i see at least 3 cars the TRaK brothers would enjoy  :biggrin:
> 
> keep up the great work!
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2008, 06:53 AM~11992669
> *the 1st motor in the 32.................. keep it! :biggrin:
> 
> and put the 2nd motor (from the 57chevy kit) in the 55
> ...



i agree


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn you always got good stuff to show.
loving them all bro. keep the progress coming.


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

They all look good so far!

I can't wait to see how that Nova Speedster turns out!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys!! Pokey hopefully i will have the 63 nova done by the next show in Indy!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, got the firewall cut down and glued flush, so the firewall is smooth!! i also did alittle more sanding around the chop and reprimmed the body and chassis!! not sure if i will go flat black with the body with a contrasting color for the frame and that or go ahead with a sweet shinny paint job!! well, here is where i am at with it now!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good so far bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this sucker is getting done!! got alot done today, the chassis built and the body based and cleared!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

on a salt shaker...lol....looks really good!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice Work MODELTECH! Super clean I see allot of work into this and you made it look so easy ! cant wait to see this one done 

Keep up the SUPER GREAT WORK BRO! :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks awesome man!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Bad Ass work Modeltech! :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

ALL day raelly nice work man......the paint is very clean .....color is great what is it.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks killer bro


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 3 2008, 12:50 PM~12046132
> *thanks guys!! Pokey hopefully i will have the 63 nova done by the next show in Indy!!
> *


where and when is this show i am only about 1 30 away?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

where and when is this show i am only about 1 30 away? x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT CAR LOOKS NICE AND WET! FUGGIN AWESOME! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks real damn good homie


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 6 2008, 05:46 PM~12083216
> *ALL day raelly nice work man......the paint is very clean .....color is great what is it.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



the color is a sage green, a GM color!! dupont base coat!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 6 2008, 07:41 PM~12084228
> *where and when is this show i am only about 1 30 away?
> *






Hoosier Model Car Association 29th Annual Miniature Vehicle Collector's Swap Meet/Model Car Contest
May 2009 
S M T W T F S 
1 2 
3 4 5 6 7 8 9 
10 11 12 13 14 15 16 
17 18 19 20 21 22 23 
24 25 26 27 28 29 30 
31 

Sat, 5/2/2009
Categories
Show, Swap Meets
Location
First Church of the Nazarene
9401 East 25th Street
Indianapolis, IN 46256
United States
Times
swap meet 9-4, contest registration 9-noon
Admission Fees
Swap meet $2 
Vendor tables $25
Contest $3 for 1st model, $1 each additional Youth $1 per model
Description
The oldest and largest automotive model swap meet in Indiana. Contest has 28 judged classes plus "Best Of" awards. $50 cash award to "Best in Show" winner. All contest entrants will have a chance to win $50 in a drawing. This year's theme is "Summer of '09" for any car or truck with a connection to the number 9.
Additional Information
Vendor Mart - Shopping - Yes
Wheelchair Accessible - Yes
Children Welcome - Yes
Adjoining Parking - Yes
Directions
On the east side of Indy, go north from I-70 on Post Road, turn right on 25th Street (first stoplight) and go east to the church which will be on the right (south) side of the road. Enter on the east side of the building.
Contact Info
Swap meet: Dave Williams 317-322-1852 or [email protected]
Contest: Duane Tripp 317-421-1453 or
[email protected]


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 6 2008, 10:43 PM~12084934
> *Hoosier Model Car Association 29th Annual Miniature Vehicle Collector's Swap Meet/Model Car Contest
> May 2009
> S M T W T F S
> ...


cool jus might have to try and make this


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is some pics with alot of sun!! still have wiring plumbing and headers yet!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and here are some pics with regular room light!! still have wiring and plumbing and headers yet!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

she's pure sexy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks real good.. ill try and make it to the show


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I LIKE THAT COLOR. LOOKS VERY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! well as i finish the little details on the 32 coupe, i am getting together parts and a plan for this 32 sedan!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN YOU EVER FINISH ANYTHING BESIDES YOUR PLATE !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 12 2008, 07:18 PM~12137885
> *thanks homies!! well as i finish the little details on the 32 coupe,  i am getting together parts and a plan for this 32 sedan!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice i just picked up a 29 ford, time to try something new and build a rot rod


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 05:20 PM~12137904
> *MAN  YOU  EVER  FINISH  ANYTHING  BESIDES  YOUR  PLATE !
> *



i hope your just being your normal funny smartass self!!! or i can just stop posting all together!!! :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 12 2008, 09:29 PM~12139792
> *i hope your just being your normal funny smartass self!!! or i can just stop posting all together!!! :uh:
> *


[email protected] you! I been good for awhile whats up !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice stuff like always. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Alright BiggC convinced to pull out the 240z and finish it up!!! so going to pull it back out and finish it up!!!




































































and here is the link for the work inprogress!!!



http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d144/MODELTECH/240%20z/


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

AMAZEING!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh yeah, wondered where the hell that car ever went to...get some paint on thst badboy!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

shortly bro, shortly!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Very sick builds bro!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 4 2008, 12:01 PM~12334762
> *Alright BiggC convinced to pull out the 240z and finish it up!!! so going to pull it back out and finish it up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Time to get a new display case :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its been a while !!! its gonna look nice


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! ya its been awhile!!! well, i was thinking of adding some to the rocker and bottom of the flares to bring the sides lower but after messing with it a little i think that it looks fine what do you guys think?? add a small ground effect on the sides or leave as is??


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Be careful with that scoop or curve on hood! I see some air under tape in the corner of scoop!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

appreciate it homie!!! the tape has been on that hood for a few months!!! just did that to get a visual of what racing stripes would look like!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Car looks amazeing but id totally add more to the skirts to match the front end!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

where are the white walls on that ford from?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2008, 01:32 AM~12351674
> *where are the white walls on that ford from?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/29-Ford-3-in-1-Rat-Rod...%3A1|240%3A1318
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beatnik-Bandit-Ed-Roth...%3A1|240%3A1318
http://cgi.ebay.com/Predicta-Show-Car-Futu...93%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 6 2008, 04:36 AM~12351859
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/29-Ford-3-in-1-Rat-Rod...%3A1|240%3A1318
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Beatnik-Bandit-Ed-Roth...%3A1|240%3A1318
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Predicta-Show-Car-Futu...93%3A1|294%3A50
> *




right on brutha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD GOT U ON THaT MC. :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 6 2008, 01:56 PM~12353554
> *LOOKS GOOD GOT U ON THaT MC. :thumbsup:
> *



yes i love it bro!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE BUILDS BRUDDAH!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks Mark!!! the last monte i didnt build Modellbyroni did!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and here is 3 that i am currently on right now!!! the 65 chevelle all but full race, and i am getting parts rounded up for a 69 Balwin Motion nova, as well as going to start on finishing up on this LS monte i got from SypnOnSiZZerB!!! 



65 chevelle!!





































LS monte!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE I LIKE THE LS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

daaaaaaaaamn i really like that ls :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

everything is looking good up in here!!!! lovin the montes!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS GUYS!! throwing this build around as well!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nioce!!!! Give them vette wheels a polish and they will jump right out at ya..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

either polished or with a darker grey centers and polished outer rim lip!! :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Gun metal with polished lips would be bad ass!! :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2009, 02:42 PM~12633835
> *Gun metal with polished lips would be bad ass!! :cheesy:
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2009, 01:42 PM~12633835
> *Gun metal with polished lips would be bad ass!! :cheesy:
> *


 x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice vette shannon


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 7 2009, 04:09 PM~12634823
> *nice vette shannon
> *



ya, i am starting to feel it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

that 65 is right on the money


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

along with the 65 chevelle!! i have started full force on this build as well!! 71 duster prostreet!! alot of aftermarket and resin as well as aluminium going into this build!!! 


here is the powerplant!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 26 2009, 01:47 PM~12819741
> *along with the 65 chevelle!! i have started full force on this build as well!! 71 duster prostreet!! alot of aftermarket and resin as well as aluminium going into this build!!!
> here is the powerplant!!
> 
> ...


That is gonna be bad ass!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the update is that the 65 is hinged and is in the process of being jambed, going to kind-of build the chevelle and the duster side by side!! also got the horsepower from rick (scaledreams) the other day see keep checking in !! 



the 762 street stormer!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 26 2009, 04:56 PM~12819823
> *the update is that the 65 is hinged and is in the process of being jambed, going to kind-of build the chevelle and the duster side by side!! also got the horsepower from rick (scaledreams) the other day see keep checking in !!
> the 762 street stormer!!
> 
> ...



Alot of nice builds on the way. Looking forward to seeing them all.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! its appreciated!! also getting things together for the regal build off to!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet wips bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

MAN! this is gonna be bad ass bro  



and how bout some pics on how you hinged the doors?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]rth_@Jan 26 2009, 04:58 PM~12820325
> *MAN! this is gonna be bad ass bro
> and how bout some pics on how you hinged the doors?
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE HINGE JOB!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice work on the Duster. Gonna look nice when done. I have one started that I'm doing all opened up doing pro touring, but haven't done much work on it lately, need to get together the rest of the parts and working on the trunk hing.

Would appreciate a pic of the hing work on your trunk if you don't mind when you do it.

PM me if you want.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 26 2009, 08:49 PM~12822634
> *nice work on the Duster. Gonna look nice when done. I have one started that I'm doing all opened up doing pro touring, but haven't done much work on it lately, need to get together the rest of the parts and working on the trunk hing.
> 
> Would appreciate a pic of the hing work on your trunk if you don't mind when you do it.
> ...



no proble homie!! i dont hide any of my work, thats why we all come on these sites!! i have given a ton of thought to the trunk area and i think i have it figured out!! just keep your eyes open because if you know me i like to take alot of pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Is it whips or wipes? just fuckin with ya... Great Models....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking good Shannon.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 26 2009, 08:02 PM~12822794
> *no proble homie!! i dont hide any of my work, thats why we all come on these sites!! i have given a ton of thought to the trunk area and i think i have it figured out!! just keep your eyes open because if you know me i like to take alot of pics!!  :biggrin:
> *



yeah, you do take alot of pics..... :roflmao:

but we all here to learn from each other.....

damn trunk was pissing me off too... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 26 2009, 05:53 PM~12823494
> *yeah, you do take alot of pics.....  :roflmao:
> 
> but we all here to learn from each other.....
> ...


 :yes: :yes: thats why i take a lot of pics too.... so other homies can see what i went thru in the build and maybe learn a thing or two  

both them cars gonna look great homie those motors come complete with transmissions?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

great builds bro cant wait to see these finished will they be coming to the show in march????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass work bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2009, 10:09 PM~12823748
> *:yes:  :yes: thats why i take a lot of pics too.... so other homies can see what i went thru in the build and maybe learn a thing or two
> 
> both them cars gonna look great homie those motors come complete with transmissions?
> *



yep both come with transmissions!! and some come with braided line and photo etch parts and belt material!! give phatras a call from scaledreams he will hook ya up!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 26 2009, 10:35 PM~12824132
> *great builds bro cant wait to see these finished will they be coming to the show in march????
> *



oh man!! i hope so!!! if anything i will bring them inprogress!! alot of work on these yet bro!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Jan 26 2009, 09:22 PM~12823075
> *Is it whips or wipes?  just fuckin with ya... Great Models....
> *




ha,ha good point bro!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a little work done today and a ton left!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT BRO! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks brutha!! i feel like i am getting in the groove again!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 27 2009, 03:34 PM~12831533
> *LOOKS GREAT BRO! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *





x2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks big homie!!!


well, got some work done today, doesnt look like much but everything fits snug!! the speaker box in the back seat is just sitting there and will be flush with the package shelf when installed!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good as always bro


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! its a slow process, but i think will be well worth it in the end!!!!just hope to achive the quility of work you have!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 7 2009, 11:20 AM~12631563
> *yes i love it bro!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  GLAD IT HAS A NEW HOME.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just a little fill in project i have been workin on!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

What hood is on that? looks real good on there..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TIGHT BRO!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking Good.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 10 2009, 08:05 PM~12966380
> *What hood is on that? looks real good on there..
> *



on which one bro??? the full race 65 has a resin AFX hood on it!! and the pro touring 65 has the cowl from the new 69 nova, spliced into the stock hood!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHERE'S THE CADDY HACK AT ?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 08:20 PM~12966553
> *WHERE'S  THE  CADDY  HACK    AT  ?
> *


i tore it apart!! it wa fugly!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

lookin good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 10 2009, 09:39 PM~12966749
> *i tore it apart!! it wa fugly!!!  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE THAT OTHER GUY CAN BUILD A CLEANER 1 !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 10 2009, 09:53 PM~12966879
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN YOU KNOW IF MARKY MARK KNOW WE WERE TALKIN ABOUT HIM HE'D BE GETTING PISSED RIGHT ABOUT NOW ! :rant:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The protouring one.. I like the smaller cowl.. Looks real good..


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 10 2009, 06:27 PM~12966030
> *just a little fill in project i have been workin on!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 always some sweet work.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NO TURNING BACK ON THE 65 PROTOURER!! gas tank is cut out for fuel cell, front battery and mount cut out for battery being located in trunk!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Holy hacked up Chevys Shannon, that's lookin' badass!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i think i might be :loco: !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Shannon.Can't wait to see more on these two builds.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys!! well, got the cowl grafted into the the kit hood, and just need a little mud work at the front of the hood!! right now i am building the fuel cell that will hang in place of the factory fuel tank!! here are some pics to show you kind of what i am going for on this build as well as the trunk arrangment except 1 battery and a NOS bottle in place of the other battery!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 very nice work !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! well got the hood mudded and re primed got the trunk jambs built and hinged and got her all in first primmer!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great so far brother!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good, deffinetly lloks better with that cowl


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! going to try and put some work in on this and the duster this weekend!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Always kicking stuff popping in here! You get that package I sent ya yet?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bro!! i got it today!! kick ass thanks a million!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You guys are lucky fuckers down there getting mail on Saturdays!  :angry: :cheesy: :biggrin: Glad you like! Hope you can put it all to use.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2009, 12:54 PM~13002100
> *You guys are lucky fuckers down there getting mail on Saturdays!  :angry:  :cheesy:  :biggrin: Glad you like! Hope you can put it all to use.
> *




ya nice to get mail on saturdays unless its a bill!! lol!! it will all be put to use bro!! 
your parts should makin there way there soon!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2009, 11:54 AM~13002100
> *You guys are lucky fuckers down there getting mail on Saturdays!  :angry:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Not for much longer.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, been sick since last friday, and just now was feelin well enough to mess with some plastic!! got the mini-tubbs built over the rear wheels today and tomorrow the fuel cell and new trunk floor!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THAT COMING OUT NICE BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, new trunk floor built without the stock fuel tank!! now deciding to either, flush mount the fuel cell in the trunk or to just mount with the bottom of the fuel cell mounted to the floor!! 










































these are the 2 i am trying to decide on!!!
















or


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

# 2 all day long


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 6 2008, 04:16 PM~12082872
> *Bad Ass work Modeltech! :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yep!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 20 2009, 12:33 PM~13060026
> *Yep!!
> *




thanks bro!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am finally feeling better and getting some work in on this chevelle!!! fuel cell and floor finished and ready for primmer!! where the battery was in the front wheel well is cut out and rebuilt to be located in the trunk!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Way better sunk in!!! Nice work G.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING CLEAN


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Some sickness going on in here homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 20 2009, 01:30 PM~13061067
> *i am finally feeling better and getting some work in on this chevelle!!! fuel cell and floor finished and ready for primmer!! where the battery was in the front wheel well is cut out and rebuilt to be located in the trunk!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good sunk in, more street rod look


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! ya alot cleaner sunk in!! plus the boxed area underneath looks more 1:1 to!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 04:31 PM~13061076
> *Way better sunk in!!! Nice work G.
> *





x-2


nice work bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! ok got the inner fender well sanded and ready for first primmer!! got the rear panel glued in to see where i need to build the trunk around that!! also got the stock raditor cut from the core support and a aluminium 4 core built!! i also stripped the chrome and reformed the rear bumper, to be a bit more sleek!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 23 2009, 02:57 PM~13087209
> *thanks homies!! ok got the inner fender well sanded and ready for first primmer!! got the rear panel glued in to see where i need to build the trunk around that!! also got the stock raditor cut from the core support and a aluminium 4 core built!! i also stripped the chrome and reformed the rear bumper, to be a bit more sleek!!!
> 
> 
> ...





here is a mock-up of the rad., and the rear light bar in place!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro thats lookin sick..hella nice work.. :cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

That is killer work homie!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice work on the car, looks fast already.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks i appreciate !! ok homies need your advice!!! do the seat backs look to be to high in the interior!! should i lower them about an 1/8th of an inch??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ide say lower them a little bit bro  

still looking real good tho


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lower them seats bro!,build looks sweet so far!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 24 2009, 06:29 AM~13095492
> *thanks i appreciate !! ok homies need your advice!!! do the seat backs look to be to high in the interior!! should i lower them about an 1/8th of an inch??
> 
> 
> ...


LOWER THE SEATS JUST A LITTLE. ITS LOOKING BAD ASS!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:yes: :yes: lower. Build is coming out clean!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 24 2009, 09:54 PM~13098747
> *:yes:  :yes: lower.    Build is coming out clean!!
> *


X-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X3  :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

your guys wish is my command!! is this better???


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks much better now homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

That car has a great street rod stance. I like it man!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ride is lookin smooth bro and the seats look way better now... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 24 2009, 04:49 PM~13099180
> *Looks much better now homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The chevelle looks killer Shannon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

seats looks alot better bro  



and the whip is lookin smooth.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

always great work in here bro, nice


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys i appreciate it!! well got the floor flocked still dryin in the pics fixed some sink marks in the sides of the seats and i am tossin around the idea of carbon fibering the upper dash pad and the package tray between teh rear seat and the back window!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOK GOOD BRO.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 08:27 AM~13107287
> *always great work in here bro, nice
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin' good Shannon.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks aces!!! well i got the seats mudded and reprimmed and got the floor flocked and the first of 3 colors going on the interior!! this is the lightest grey of the three!! also got the headers chrommed, and the intake painted aluminium!!! where the dark grey is i am thinking of putting crbon fiber decals on, not sure yet what do you guys think???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

what else will be CF in the build ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

oh forgot to add that the work looks real clean !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks mini!! not sure what else!! i threw the idea around about the wheel wells in the engine compartment!! and maybe firewall!! plus i am going to build a center councel and maybe cover it in cf!! any ideas???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 25 2009, 06:26 PM~13110806
> *thanks mini!! not sure what else!! i threw the idea around about the wheel wells in the engine compartment!! and maybe firewall!! plus i am going to build a center councel and maybe cover it in cf!! any ideas???
> *


THE FIRE WALL WOULD BE A BIG NO ! ITS A SHEET METAL STAMPED STEEL ITEM ! IN THE REAL WORLD IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN ! SAVE T HAT I IDEA FOR THE DRAG CAR ! DO THE WHOLE COCKPIT IN CF ON THAT ! IT WOULD BE MORE TO REAL STANDERS ON THAT BUILD ! NOT THIS 1 !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good shannon


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin real clean i like the cf ideas


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 05:35 PM~13110876
> *THE  FIRE  WALL  WOULD  BE  A  BIG  NO !  ITS  A  SHEET  METAL  STAMPED  STEEL  ITEM !    IN  THE  REAL  WORLD  IT'S  NOT  GOING TO  HAPPEN !  SAVE T HAT  I  IDEA  FOR  THE  DRAG  CAR !  DO  THE  WHOLE  COCKPIT    IN  CF  ON THAT !  IT  WOULD  BE  MORE  TO  REAL  STANDERS  ON THAT  BUILD  !  NOT THIS  1 !
> *




true very true!! although alot of the newer protouring cars have alot of cf panels for weight issues!! but your right bro, maybe no cf on this one!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN bro the rides is lookin sick and clean like a muther ducky... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! it really helps when you can really enjoy the build!! and this is one of those!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Chrome looks good, homie


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 26 2009, 08:26 AM~13116750
> *Chrome looks good, homie
> *




THANKS BRO!! THEY DONT LOOK SUPER CHROMMED AND THATS GOOD, I WANTED THEM TO LOOK MORE LIKE A POWDERCOATED PROTECTIVE COVERING!! PLUS I HAVE TO HEAT TREAT THEM YET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, the 3rd color is on and all that is left for the interior is alot of detail painting, the photo-etched parts to be added and i think a small 4 to 6 point roll bar!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Damn this is super sweet! Great job as usual! :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

That damn interior is sharp as hell.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks really good dawg!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Interior looks killer Shannon.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dang, that interior is nice!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!! appreciate it comin from you!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Interior looks great.. Loving this build.. 

ummm.. Yea.. so you have a few months to finish that bad boy cause Im kicking ya in the shins and stealing it at Indy so It better be done by then....LOL..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :uh: :twak:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 26 2009, 07:44 PM~13122773
> *Interior looks great.. Loving this build..
> 
> ummm.. Yea.. so you have a few months to finish that bad boy cause Im kicking ya in the shins and stealing it at Indy so It better be done by then....LOL..
> *


 
:nono: :nono:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 26 2009, 12:57 PM~13119284
> *Ok, the 3rd color is on and all that is left for the interior is alot of detail painting, the photo-etched parts to be added and i think a small 4 to 6 point roll bar!!
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice and classy! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

wow, thanks J!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

COMIN OUT NICE BRO!


----------



## mats36 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice n clean. What color is the body hoin to be?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mats36_@Feb 27 2009, 11:51 AM~13128566
> *Nice n clean. What color is the body hoin to be?
> *



silver frost sides, and a darker grey top!!! the colors that are on the engine block and valve covers!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good Shannon. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks big homie!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok i am getting the cage built!! i ran into a small set-back on the cage where it curves by the roof!! when i put the rear glass in that has the side 1/4 glasses attached the cage barely hits the glass!! shouldnt take much to correct but here is the cage so far!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Shannon!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks Biggc!!! here is a quick pics of the headers before i glue them to the engine!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hell yeah! Did you recieve your stuff shannon? Cage looks awsome! DAMN SICK HEADERS ALSO!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, i got it bro!! thanks again!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

No problem homie! i finished that caprice already tho lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 2 2009, 03:17 PM~13154487
> *thanks Biggc!!! here is a quick pics of the headers before i glue them to the engine!!
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks bro!! well i am at the stage of my builds that its alot of little detail stuff!! this takes alot of time because i am very picky but i have a little detail work done to the engine with a ton more to go on it!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some badass V8 right there


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 Damn Shannon, those headers look even better on the engine!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

GREAT WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 2 2009, 01:17 PM~13154487
> *thanks Biggc!!! here is a quick pics of the headers before i glue them to the engine!!
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use for this Headers , looks awesome !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THAT'S ENG. IS LOOKING NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i primmed them painted them gloss black let that dry good then lightly sprayed alclad chrome!! then i thinned down tamiyas clear blue and clear orange and lightly sprayed the bends in the headers!! 


well i have the duel fed fuel line and the fuel pressure regulator done (just need to detail paint the gauge) and ready to attach the fitting for the braided fuel line! i also have the fuel cell and the optima battery primmed and ready for paint tomorrow!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:cheesy: :wow: :wow: :scrutinize: :worship: :worship: dahm, homie thats sweet lookin detail so far


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

shoot, i forgot about the fuel line to carb fittings!!! here ya go!! a little better now!! just need to make a N.O.S. plate for under the carb now!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

need some opinions!! do i paint the inside of the trunk or flock it???


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Paint


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Paint


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

flock with a bowtie design on hood! looking good modeltech.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks guys, i appreciate it!! i think i will flock the trunk floor, and paint the under side of the trunk!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 3 2009, 02:58 PM~13167911
> *shoot, i forgot about the fuel line to carb fittings!!! here ya go!! a little better now!! just need to make a N.O.S. plate for under the carb now!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty sick!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks J, i got alot more detail work planned for under the hood yet!! :biggrin: i am trying to decide on fuel cell color!! the typical red, or the darker grey body color or what?? humm!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Engine looks perfect in that car! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin mean bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES!! GETTING THE SUSPENSION PAINTED RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 2 2009, 01:17 PM~13154487
> *thanks Biggc!!! here is a quick pics of the headers before i glue them to the engine!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice work on the headers


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! first time trying that!! next time i will go just a touch lighter!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Got a little more done!! raditor sanded and painted as well as the trunk flocked and battery painted!! alot of detail wiring and painting left!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

IS COMING OUT NICE BRO. THAT'S A LOT OFF FAB. WORK
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks brutha!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 4 2009, 03:33 PM~13180747
> *Got a little more done!! raditor sanded and painted as well as the trunk flocked and battery painted!! alot of detail wiring and painting left!!
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it finished!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Great looking build!! Your engine detail is excellent.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got some color on this sucker!! and if everything goes well clear tomorrow!!! :biggrin: 


























































\


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

FUCK YEAH SHANNON! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! here is a few more!! should i foil or leave the trim mouldings the dark grey?? i think this interior color will go good with the outside!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I vote for foil.
Shannon this build is looking killer as always with your builds.Can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

if i foil should i leave the rims all chrome or still paint the inner part the dark grey??? they will be no more chrome on this car!! the bumpers are the body color dark grey, and the grille might be the same its cut up because i have a photo etch grille for it!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats a different story then.If thers isn't any other chrome on the car leave the trim the dark grey and paint the centers of the rims the same color.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Paint is clean as hell bro! :thumbsup: Keep up!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks real good , like the color combo !

Hurry up and make that thing done !

:cheesy:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Id paint the trim flat black, if you use foil dont over due it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is the car so you can get an idea what i am talkin about!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS EXACTLY WHAT I SEEN WHEN WE WERE TALKING ABOUT PAINT WORK ! LOVE IT MODELTECH ! LOVE IT !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS DAMM GOOD LIKE THE TO COLORS STYLE REALY NICE WORK....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks mini!! comin from you that is well welcomed!!!! what should i do with the window trim bro???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 5 2009, 04:10 PM~13192854
> *LOOKS DAMM GOOD LIKE THE TO COLORS STYLE REALY NICE WORK....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks josh 78, appreciate it!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

model looks awesome homie , i would leave it like it is and paint the rims.looks good bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 5 2009, 04:16 PM~13192905
> *model looks awesome homie , i would leave it like it is and paint the rims.looks good bro
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YEA I WOULD EITHER GO BLACK TRIM OR CLEAR IT AND THEN RESPRAY THE TRIM THE GARY ! NO SHINE UNLESS ITS CHROME OR BLACK !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 Thats killer Shannon!!!! As far as the trim goes I'd do it in a semi gloss black or something that sets it different from the piant and maybe chrome the vent window trim??


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> YEA  I  WOULD  EITHER  GO  BLACK  TRIM  OR  CLEAR  IT  AND THEN  RESPRAY  THE TRIM  THE GARY  !  NO SHINE  UNLESS  ITS  CHROME  OR  BLACK !
> [/qu


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

DO THE TRIM BLACK, AND LIKE I SAID SHE IS LOOKING SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! ya the black trim sounds about right!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' nice!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks smooth


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 5 2009, 02:14 PM~13192361
> *here is the car so you can get an idea what i am talkin about!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice color combo. and i like that that lowerd look on it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT LOOKS SICK BRO!!! PAINT CAME OUT REALLY GOOD!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! it should POP when i clear it tomorrow!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

love the nova u should build a pinto drag car


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

one of my favorite topics..the attention to detail is off the hook


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dam!!!!!! :0 nice


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 5 2009, 11:11 PM~13197105
> *one of my favorite topics..the attention to detail is off the hook
> *



thank you bro, comin from you and your funny car build its appreciated!! 




thanks to the rest of the homies to!! got alot of detail items to add to this, so still a long way to go!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

she's cleared!! better pics later when i charge the camera batteries!! i got 2 dirt nibbs! just going to knock those down and no need to polish!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 UUUH LOOKS WET SO NICE........ WHAT CLEAR DO YOU USED :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

dupont chroma premier!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: : Warning put sun glasses before looking at photos
:nicoderm: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a few more pics with a little sun!! theres not much sun to really see the true colors!! they both have pearls in them!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn Shannon you always turn out some killer paint jobs.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! here is a few mock -ups then the real building starts monday!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 6 2009, 08:48 PM~13201892
> *:0 UUUH LOOKS WET SO NICE........ WHAT CLEAR DO YOU USED :thumbsup:
> *


THANX FLIX IN THE SUN IS TIGHT


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks like a mini diorama of a real shop.Sweet paint and I love the stance.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHITS REALLY CLEAN BRO !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 06:21 PM~13203504
> *SHITS  REALLY  CLEAN  BRO !
> *


X2 this all comes together perfectly!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES!! well today it doesnt look like i got much done but i did!! alot of little detail work!! got the front bumper shaved and primmed, the front grille built, the rotors stripped primmered and painted and the door handles stripped and primmered as well as the MSD box detail painted!! tommorrow the grille, bumper, and door handles will be painted and i will fully wire the MSD box right down to the wires going to the tach and alternator!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

LOOKING NICE BRO. CAR IS COMING OUT REAL SICKKKKKKKK


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Paintjob is really clean!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

This car is looking fuckin sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! all the details should start coming together now!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WICKED BUILD BROTHER!!! I LIKEDEDEDIT!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!! i might have to pull this one out of the box and finish it up next!!! :dunno:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I was wondering what happened to that project.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 



thats wet :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

MSD box wired and ready to be installed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 10 2009, 11:18 AM~13234840
> *MSD box wired and ready to be installed!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

do you make the msd box ?

if not where u get them?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

rick has them at SCALEDREAMS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OK , got a little more detail work done along with the grille, front bumper, and door handles based!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn somone came by and stole your fuel cell.. LMAO.. This build is looking killer..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 10 2009, 02:18 PM~13237554
> *Damn somone came by and stole your fuel cell.. LMAO..  This build is looking killer..
> *




:0 damn i will have to put in another order with you then bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 10 2009, 03:18 PM~13237554
> *Damn somone came by and stole your fuel cell.. LMAO..  This build is looking killer..
> *


LOL I thought the same thing. 

Looks great Shannon!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 10 2009, 01:18 PM~13237554
> *Damn somone came by and stole your fuel cell.. LMAO..  This build is looking killer..
> *


 THAT LOOKS LIKE MY CARS TRUNK AT THE SHOP , MALIBU IS LOOKING KILLER


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, nice paint


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YO LOOKS REAL NICE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 9 2009, 08:33 PM~13228481
> *thanks bro!!! i might have to pull this one out of the box and finish it up next!!!  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

SRT8-SICKNESS BRO... :0 :0 :0 do da damn thang..do da damn thang.. :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Shannon as usual, you blow me away. Super clean work with just the right amount of detail. Perfect.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN TIGHT BRO!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! man, started workin on this little stuff then looked down and it was 3 hours later!! this is what i got as of right now on this!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin' killer Shannon.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: SICK BRO.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

DAMN! :0 comein along  and thanks for the help bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 11 2009, 12:56 PM~13249365
> *Lookin' killer Shannon.
> *


X2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great brother!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

~DAM BRO IT COMING ALONG SICK~


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats guys, i appreciate it!! and here is the electric fan minus the wiring!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

love the grill homie! All blackd out!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Detail Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

HOLY SHIT LIKE THE DETAILS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys!! well body is polished out and ready for semi-gloss black window trim, and letting the rims dry so i can pull the liquid mask off!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man Shannon That built is shining like glass.Those rims will look perfect on there also.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HOT DAMN BRO THAT SICK AS HELL....beautiful work brotha :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!! here is the wheels unmasked, just a little touch-up and i think they will be golden!! 


OH, AND THANKS MINI FOR THE ADVICE ON WHAT PAINT TO USE ON THESE!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Those will look perfect on the chevelle Shannon.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!! here is the steering wheel that will go in it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 12 2009, 01:56 PM~13261369
> *thanks bro!!! here is the steering wheel that will go in it!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE THAT STEERING WHEEL BRO. THE CAR IS COMING OUT SICK
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Holy chit Shannon Words are fastly heading down the track with this one!!! Just amazing!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It gets better all the time!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 12 2009, 03:38 PM~13260604
> *thanks guys!! well body is polished out and ready for semi-gloss black window trim, and letting the rims dry so i can pull the liquid mask off!!
> 
> 
> ...




man i cant wait to see this done! :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES!! I AM SHOOTIN FOR THE END OF NEXT WEEK FOR IT TO BE COMPLETE, SO I CAN SHOW IT IN INDY!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin sick shannon!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What is the liquid tape you are using? How good is it?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn Shannon I can't wait to see the Chevelle done.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship:



> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 12 2009, 07:21 PM~13264977
> *What is the liquid tape you are using?  How good is it?
> *


X2

AND WERE DO YOU GET THE REALY THIN WIRE YOU USE ?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

great work model tech, always admired your rides i liked how you colored the wheels looking good, my type of ride! thumbs up homie! :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 12 2009, 09:21 PM~13264977
> *What is the liquid tape you are using?  How good is it?
> *



its just parma liquid mask!! they use it on r/c car bodies alot!! it works great i think!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 12 2009, 10:24 PM~13265009
> *Damn Shannon I can't wait to see the Chevelle done.
> *



X 2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 12 2009, 10:08 PM~13265599
> *:worship:  :worship:
> X2
> 
> ...




homie get a hold of charlie from PROTECH, he has some nice stuff!! this is the small detail wire!! looks alot better then lookin like you got monster cable going to your alternator!! lol!! charlie is a good guy to!! this stuff is super thin, looks pretty realistic! once i get everything hooked up in the engine bay you should be able to the differance!! i hope!! lol!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*LETS SEE THE WHEELS ON THE BUILD ALREADY ! *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, what you all think????? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That car is bad ass.....love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 13 2009, 09:46 AM~13268365
> *well, what you all think?????  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





how much shipped to 15221 pittsburgh? :biggrin: 



looks killer bro, and the color combo looks bad ass as well, ive been inspired  :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 13 2009, 08:00 AM~13268446
> *how much shipped to 15221 pittsburgh? :biggrin:
> looks killer bro, and the color combo looks bad ass as well, ive been inspired   :biggrin:
> *




thanks brutha!!!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

thats bad a$$ homie!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

look very good


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! here is todays work!! i got the dash built as well as i customized the center councel just a little!!! i got the tach built as well as the electic fan wired, and i built a stabilizer bar for the rearend!!! its getting closer!!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

hey bro were you the one who wanted my 57 chevy detail set?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i dont think so bro???? :dunno:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

right on, car looks sick tho!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice detail work bro, i like the steering wheel, where can i get one like that, are there different styles


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 13 2009, 03:14 PM~13272491
> *nice detail work bro, i like the steering wheel, where can i get one like that, are there different styles
> *



thanks bro!! yep, there is all differant styles and you can get them phatras or Scaledreams!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 This build is bad ass man!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN BRO LOTTA DETAIL , LOOKS GOOD


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TIGHT! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

ESTA SALIENDO MUY BONITO BRO. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 :0 THAT LOOKS SO GOOD REALY NICE AND CLEAN DETAILS ON THE DASH.....SICK WORK BRO........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thhanks homies i appreciate it!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Your attention to detail is always killer Shannon.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks aces!! well got most of the suspension built today and now i think i have to much rake in the front so i am going to raise it just a smidge tomorrow!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 nice detail.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 16 2009, 06:34 PM~13297240
> *:0 nice detail.
> *





x-2 


there is some serious work going on with this ride, hella nice attention to detail bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA bro thats turnin out sick ...awesome detail .. :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks homies!! here is the fuel cell wired and just needs the fuel lines attached!! i got till saturday and i am doing a mad rush to get this finished!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Modeltech, car is looking TWISTED!! nice work bro....

Hey where did you get the wires for all the detailing or what size are they??


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 18 2009, 01:37 PM~13316333
> *Modeltech, car is looking TWISTED!! nice work bro....
> 
> Hey where did you get the wires for all the detailing or what size are they??
> *



the wires are from PROTECH its there detailing wire!!! well here is the trunk!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOW THAT IS FUCKIN SICK ! 1 HELL OF A NICE JOB ! I WISH VAL LIKED ME AND WOULD HOOK ME UP WITH DETAIL ITEM'S FROM PROTECH !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 18 2009, 04:46 PM~13317382
> *the wires are from PROTECH its there detailing wire!!! well here is the trunk!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, it gets sicker and sicker!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 02:48 PM~13317402
> *NOW  THAT  IS  FUCKIN  SICK  !  1  HELL OF A  NICE  JOB !  I  WISH  VAL  LIKED  ME  AND  WOULD  HOOK  ME  UP  WITH  DETAIL  ITEM'S  FROM  PROTECH !
> *


 F. YOU, YOU SOLD MY SVO :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Mar 18 2009, 05:03 PM~13317548
> *F. YOU, YOU SOLD MY SVO :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT MY $35.00 I WANTED FOR IT THOUGH ! :0


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> I GOT MY $35.00 I WANTED FOR IT THOUGH ! :0
> [/quote
> 
> YOU KNOW IS ONLY LOVE FOR YOU BRO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351+Mar 18 2009, 05:17 PM~13317666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!! keep an eye out!! alot more yet to come!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im not into these types of rides 
but all those details add up to one killer fkn build :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks bro, i appreciate it!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 18 2009, 10:46 PM~13317382
> *the wires are from PROTECH its there detailing wire!!! well here is the trunk!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OOOOH SHIT THAT LOOKS SO TIGHT GREAD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! well with trunk buttoned up i am moving to the interior!! i have one seat down and the other just about finished and then on to the engine compartment!!! :biggrin: 































here it is with belts cut and fasteners on the rollbar!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hot damn thats some nice shit bro.. :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!! well interior finished, now off to the trim and engine!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

f*@% ya bro this build is gonna be sick as hell when its done bro..srt-8 off the chain.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow bro nice touch on that interior


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

outstanding work bro, love the detail


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah man!! I love those belts!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE BRO. VERY VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!! i believe it will be good to go this saturday!! trim painted, glass glued in, interior glued in, and just the engine compartment, and bumpers left!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lookin tits! whered u get the disc brakes?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 19 2009, 04:42 PM~13328641
> *lookin tits! whered u get the disc brakes?
> *




they were pegasaus discs soaked in purple power, then painted!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice bro


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice detail bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man I can't wait to see this build all done.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! ok last day of building before tomorrow!! hno: 


i got the distribution block plumbed and the raditor hose ran!!! right now i am workin on the nitrious plate that goes between the dominator carb and intake!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this is the direction i am going!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good brother cant wait to see it tomorrow.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 20 2009, 09:42 AM~13336329
> *this is the direction i am going!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies, getting close, but i need to take a break for a second!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looks great homie! watch your mailbox, your parcel should be there early this week.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 :0 DAMMMMMMM GREAT WORK TIGHT SHIT BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SICK AS ALWAYS BRO :0


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Lookin better every day Shannon. Great work as always.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: love you work !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 19 2009, 02:42 PM~13328641
> *lookin tits! whered u get the disc brakes?
> *


WERE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 20 2009, 02:06 PM~13338103
> *WERE :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *






they were pegasaus discs soaked in purple power, then painted!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies its DONE!!! just a good wax and small touch-up!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

badass! i love the fact that theres no chrome!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 20 2009, 05:23 PM~13338736
> *ok homies its DONE!!! just a good wax and small touch-up!!!
> 
> 
> ...




great looking build bro, looks like you can get in it,turn the key, and drive it away


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats killer brother!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

damn :0 looks beautiful


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Shannon thats one bad ass lookin' build.What's next on the bench?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13338736
> *ok homies its DONE!!! just a good wax and small touch-up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass nice details i like the discolored headers from heat


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, not alot goin on building wise for me lately but i did decide to through a quick box stock build together will i plug away at the duster!! its a 66 vette, box stock believe it or not!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I know this is gonna look good.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 20 2009, 04:23 PM~13338736
> *ok homies its DONE!!! just a good wax and small touch-up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice looks killer bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Box stock eh.I don't think I've you build one that way yet.I'll be watching this build up.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Bro you got mad attention to detail


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is bad ass bro!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great work in here. Man you gots great detail work in here dawg!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys!!! i appreciate it as always!!! aces n eights i only built 2 other box stocks and that was for the toy show for Lindberg!! this is the 66 penske racing vette, i need a box stock build for the shows, so i thought this would be a fun build!!




here is the monster truck fror lindberg..

























and this duster which is all box stock except the plug wires!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

always sick work homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's impressive!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS BRUTHAS!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

monster truck looks kool bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is some color pics!! its tamiya rattle can!! havent sprayed from a spray bomb in a long time, was kind of fun!! and no clean up, lol!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking nice homie


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!! just box stock build!! should be fun!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good foolio!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn shannon thats tight homie. you coming to the show saturday.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 27 2009, 11:35 AM~13702783
> *damn shannon thats tight homie. you coming to the show saturday.
> *



man i am hoping so bro!! its still kind of up in the air!! been deelin with alot lately!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Here it is with the decals tomorrow i will foil it then it will get a couple nice coats of clear!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks badass! I was considering building this exact car after I saw the build up in Scale Auto magazine. 

Careful with the clear, you don't want to make it TOO shiney.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Shannon you get my pm?? Hit me up..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, wanted to try this testors 1 coat paint and i had a 69 superbee body already primmered so i sanded it down and tryed the icy blue i have had here for awhile!! not bad for rattle can it layed down pretty smooth so i will foil it and decal it then clear it with the penske vette, in a few days!!! let me know what ya all think??


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sweet wips bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out nice bro!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they look good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Shannon.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks brutha!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Whats up fellas?? been awhile since i have posted i know, but have been around checkin everyones work out on here and there is alot of awesome WIPS around this forum!! i just got this 67 impala from BiggC and i am mockin it up with differant wheels i have and i am wondering which everyone likes best??? and the last pic is something else i just started workin on, let me know what ya think???









set #1












set #2












set #3












set #4












set #5












set #6












set #7












set #8












set #9













and the other wip i got goin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

im diggin #4


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 28 2009, 09:34 PM~14911562
> *im diggin #4
> *


x-2 :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

First or last sets look good bro. I think  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I SAY WITH THAT TYPE OF PAINT JOB STICK WITH #9. YOU CAN'T GO WRONG.
GOOD TO HAVE YOU BUILDING AGAIN BRO. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH THAT DRAGSTER. WE KNOW ITS GOING TO BE GOOD.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2009, 05:05 PM~14913481
> *I SAY WITH THAT TYPE OF PAINT JOB STICK WITH #9. YOU CAN'T GO WRONG.
> GOOD TO HAVE YOU BUILDING AGAIN BRO. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH THAT DRAGSTER. WE KNOW ITS GOING TO BE GOOD.
> *




thanks brutha!!! ya this rail is something else!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

#9 is your best bet for me, but i do like #6,it has that kinda hot rod feel. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

#9!!


----------



## KY502 (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 28 2009, 07:10 PM~14914271
> *#9!!
> *


x2


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KY502_@Aug 28 2009, 09:33 PM~14915855
> *x2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 28 2009, 12:33 PM~14910857
> *set #6
> 
> 
> ...



These or wires....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I like #1 #6 and #9 no matter what way you go its going to look hella clean brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I like 2 or 3  :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 28 2009, 09:33 PM~14910857
> *set #6
> 
> 
> ...


I think these are the best options


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

#6 homie!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Set 7 is my choice


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

i feeling #1


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Please put wires under there {9} :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

#9 the wires set it off


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Shannon, hows things been? I'm gonna chime in with set #4 as well. Looking forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, i am slowly getting back to building after the summer off!! lol!! actually lost my job at the dealership as an estimator almost 6 monthes ago and have finally after a month of interviews accepted a body shop Managers postion about 2 miles from my home!! :thumbsup: this is a dream job for me and something that i have been working towards for the last 18 years i have been doing this stuff!! but, i am getting to the point of being able to start building again and plan on alot more time at the bench!! let me bring a few builds to the top that i plan on getting knocked out here first.. i have a special build i need to get on for Rick (scaledreams) as well as a few for my bro Val!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good glad to hear you got a new job


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro, i appreciate it!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great news and projects!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, I cant wait to see that Ross Gibson engine, I wanted to get same engine some time ago


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 3 2009, 09:41 AM~15547069
> *Damn, I cant wait to see that Ross Gibson engine, I wanted to get same engine some time ago
> *



X 2! i'ma build one of those engines 1 day myself !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

they are great engines!!! i have about 3 for differant projects!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Good to hear ur tryin to get back at the bench. Hope ur new job last for ya homie.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2009, 10:25 AM~15546996
> *great news and projects!
> *


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------

